# CF Infantry Soldier



## Pete031 (Apr 18, 2008)

So..... Our recruiting vids are getting a little better.... But not by much.
Might be interesting to folks here:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NRjK_KT1tk&feature=related"]YouTube - Canadian Infantry Soldier[/ame]


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 18, 2008)

They updated the recruiting site as well.  I heard they were supposed to update the "Fight" recruiting ads and release them soon.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/


----------



## pardus (Apr 19, 2008)

Two questions, whats the gay cap thingy under the helmet and where do you fuckers do jungle training? Yukon? lol!


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 19, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Two questions, whats the gay cap thingy under the helmet and where do you fuckers do jungle training? Yukon? lol!



It is a touque. Or Skull cap. And he wears it because it is fucking COLD!!

Jungle training is kind of on the back burner right now unfortunatly. But we have done it in Jamaica and Australia in the past.


----------



## pardus (Apr 19, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> It is a touque. Or Skull cap. And he wears it because it is fucking COLD!!
> 
> Jungle training is kind of on the back burner right now unfortunatly. But we have done it in Jamaica and Australia in the past.



LOL, I figuered that's what the cap was. ;)

Jamacia lol, "Can I get a fire misson on grid ref 109 northing, 346 easting and a pina colda" 

Forgive my ignorance, have you guys ever fought in the jungle?


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah we have some Jungle History....
http://www.nfb.ca/collection/films/fiche/?id=54408

recently, no. We have had observers in jungles and whatnot. And we do send a lot of Dudes down on the Ranger course.
But I wouldn't say we are experts by any means.
Although in CFB Gagetown we do have swamps on top of hills.


----------



## Invictus (Apr 19, 2008)

Jamaica? No wonder Canada's going "up in smoke"...


----------



## pardus (Apr 19, 2008)

I have nothing but the highest respect for the CDF!

Tried and proven Soldiers!


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 19, 2008)

We are teaching the new Kids a lot of good shit now, that was out of the system for a long time. Like this:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu91c2Po3nU&feature=related"]YouTube - Moltov Cocktail Canadian Army[/ame]


If I had a helmet cam on when I went through, I would of been shit kicked. But times are changing.


----------



## Pete031 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here are some vids of some Patricias Kicking ass:


----------

